# Thursday 11/16 Anyone Want To Come?



## Woodie (Aug 17, 2005)

I plan to hit Delaware for a couple of hours on Thursday morning if anyone wants to tag along. Leave NW Columbus around 0830, hunt 2-4 hours then head back.


----------



## bigfisher14 (Mar 8, 2006)

woodie, how did you fair today? or did you even head out do to the weather? I'm in columbus for the next couple of days for the big game and am thinking about headin out to delaware for sunday since i'm here. let me know......GO BUCKS


----------

